# THE BEST PROTEIN ADVICE PLEASE LADS?????????????????????????



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

HELLO CHAPS, WAS AFTER YOUR ADVICE PLEASE.

HAVE LOST ALOT OF FAT BUT NOW FEELING WEAK. HAVE EASED OFF THE CARDIO AND STARTED DOING HEAVY WEIGHTS. CAN ANYONE TELL ME, WHAT THE BEST PROTEIN IS THAT I CAN BUY? DONT WANT A COMPLETE MEAL LIKE METREX AS BEEN TOLD I WILL PUT ON FAT (AGAIN) CURRENTLY USING PROLAB 100% WHEY, HOWEVER IT IS A BIT THIN FOR ME THOUGH WOULD LIKE A THICKER SHAKE?

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE VERY VERY GRATEFULLT RECIEVED, AS FROM READING SOME OF THESE POSTS I CAN SEE YOU GUYS REALLY KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

As I have just written in another post. Make sure you get a range of, especially lean meats. With regards to the best protein to buy, that is debateable. I have been told that extreme protein from the musclechat shop is really great. The thickest shake I have ever had was Holland and Barretts Whey protein, but it tastes like a badgers arse, yuk!

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Met-Rx won't make you fat dude, its a very good MRP, my personal favourtie

your much better off having a Met-Rx MRP than just a whey shake on its own, whey shakes are best taken with carbs and fats (which Met-Rx has in it) to aid the digestion of the protein... Met-Rx also has a blend of proteins for sustained release

most weight gainers will make you fat yes, but i have used Met-Rx MRP's for some time now and have found them to be the most effective MRP i've tried, and the taste is awesome!

my favourite whey only supplement is ON 100% whey, you can get it at www.discount-supplements.co.uk double choc tastes great! always have it with a small meal though, or drop some oats in it!

all-in-1's whey is also very good! www.sports-nutrition.net

BTW keep doing the cardio, i stopped cardio after dropping a lot of fat and after a few months it was all back on me!

peace


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah I'm a fan of the ON 100% myself...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

extreme whey thats like practicaly carb free lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

extreme whey is my favouritre too,

very good stuff, give em a ring :wink:


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

extreme whey? where do i get it from and is it in choccolate?

thanks mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

heres a link,

youd be better to ring up,if you mention musclechat i think doug will give you a discount 

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

yeh he will well thats wot i do anyway  cheers doug expect my next order next week :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

hey jackamo. how much do you get it for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

well i orderd 2 for me and my mate and it came to like 33.50 or summin each between us and postage was next day and free


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

oops my mistake i ment we both paid 33.50 summin for one its a gd deal considering its so nice and dont taste rank prolab and thats like practicaly the same price


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

how much u get 4 33 50


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

i think it was 33.75 but its a 1.75kg pot u only need 2 scoops per shake though otherwise ur body wont absorb it


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

try getting your protein off ebay. i just paid 18 + 3.75 postage on a 908g tub of choccolate prolab. met-rx is a bit cheaper than shops too


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

which isn't a very special price seen as though you can get whey from myprotein.co.uk fo 9.95 per kilo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

yeh but bet its not as nice as extreme


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

think i will order some of this extreme stuff tomoz, the new year has landed its time to get srious about getting massive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

pie muncher id recomend on geting some extreme carbs too and itss will help u massively especialy so u can add alod of carbs into your post workout shake as the extreme protine is really low in carbs well imop it is, thats y i am also buy the carbs too


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

yea im trying to keep my carb intake low though as im still fighting the flab too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

one more thing jackamo, do you have that exterme whey in milk or water? and how many grams of carbs do you get for the two scoops you use? cheers. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

dunno how many grams of carbs there are in the 2 scoops, but i hve the first shake when i wake up in water and straight after training, and then the rest i hve in milk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah i have myne in water aswell,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you are trying to lose fat too Pie then have it in water, 2 scoops will give you approx 3gr carbs and 38.5 gr of protein.

You can mix it in milk or water BUT 1 in 5 people are lactose intolerant whether they know it or not, so my recommendation is to have it in water because if you are lactose intolerant it will effect your ability to absorb the protein as well. Extreme Protein has an amino acid formula which is as close to the amino acid profile of human muscle as possible so if you mix it in milk you alter the profile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

My all time favourite protein (and I have tryed them all) is the new BIOTEST low carb Grow by some whey (see what I did there). Tricky to get your hands on it in the UK though


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pie you paid 18 + 3.75 for 908gr of met-rx whey?!?!?!!!!

Bcos you're a musclechatter you get 20% off at Extreme Nutrition so a 908gr of Extreme Whey would only cost you 16 with free delivery!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

or pie u could get Reflex instant whey 2.75kg pot for 30 quid and free next day postage or my protine does 3kg of flavoured whey for 30 quid too


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

jackamo, you should check the size of the Reflex tub, it's only 2.25kg NOT 2.75.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

its actualy 2.27  soz i was wrong so where u lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Maximuscle products - Promax Extreme and Cyclone for 34.

Progain for 24.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

pie muncher said:


> try getting your protein off ebay. i just paid 18 + 3.75 postage on a 908g tub of choccolate prolab. met-rx is a bit cheaper than shops too


WTF?? are you kidding me! you paid 21.75 for a 2lb tub of met-rx whey?

LMAO! man you can get a 5 pounder from GNC for less than that!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

You might want to check what he said Godfather, its a tub of prolab whey which is about 25 in stores


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

prolab! thats even worse

man if its 25 in stores then with a GNC gold card that would be 20, so i'd still pay less then what he did!

at the end of the day it don't matter who makes it, whey is whey, and spending 22 on 2lbs of whey is not bang for your buck! esspecially when i'm gettin 15lb of ON for only 73! (thats almoast 8 times as much whey as what you bought for just over 3 times the cost)

peace


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Taste has got to come into it no matter what enybody says when you are taking 3-4 drinks per day you need it to be at least a bit nice otherwise you could buy 5kg of plain whey for peanuts from a place like Protein factory/whey consortium....


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

anyway lads i have now dumped the prolab and im on choc extreme whey, oh, my god. i honestly cannot belive how nice it tastes shocking!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

My favorite is Dymatize Elite Whey (approx 25 - 30 for 5lb tub v nice value) or ON Whey 100%


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

and its the nicest taste i've ever tasted.... CHOCOLATE MINT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah true say man my three all time favourites gotta be on whey dymatize and then althou not cost effecient syntrax. There are so many out there at s**t value any tub less than 5lbs can go float for a start bcoz no value for money. I realize syntrax is usually but like i said its hardly cost effecient. My two favourites are dymatize butter toffee and vanilla. Substance WPI whilst being expensive is also far superior in protein content and tastes really good in water which i find rare.


----------

